# Lost Renewed for 3 Seasons



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

ABC will air Lost for 3 more seasons. The typical run has been 23-24 episodes / year. However, there will only be 48 episodes over the next 3-years - or 16 / year.

At least we know that the mysteries of the island will be solved ... or do we?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070507/tv_nm/lost_dc;_ylt=AoOogBjmios5HeC44Y0cPrRpMhkF


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

Mods, please move to the Standard Definition Programming & TV Talk forum.


----------

